

Chile as a silicon valley alternative? - aitoehigie
http://techcrunch.com/2009/10/10/chile-wants-your-poor-your-huddled-masses-your-tech-entrepreneurs/

======
rezaman
I just got back from Chile and, while I can't speak for the government
incentives, I was very surprised at how developed it was for a South American
country. Santiago's metro system put anything else I've ever seen to shame.

The landscape was strangely similar to California except it gets colder as you
go South, and warmer as you go North. And yea, the surf was pretty awesome
too.

~~~
lazyant
Chile got recently in the "rich countries club" OECD
[http://www.oecd.org/document/26/0,3343,en_33873108_39418658_...](http://www.oecd.org/document/26/0,3343,en_33873108_39418658_44365210_1_1_1_1,00.html)
so I guess it can be officially considered first world now.

